# من هو الكاهن فى المسيحية ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]اذا اردت أن أضع تعريفاً للكاهن فى المسيحية فبماذا أصفه ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار أن ممارسة أهم الأسرار الكنسية فى يده هو وحده*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العماد – التوبة والأعتراف – التناول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى ثلاثة أسرار تتصل مباشرة بإيمان الأنسان وقبوله فى ( شركة الرب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلكى أعبر الى المسيح يجب أن يكون من خلاله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
من هو الكاهن فى المسيحية ومن الذى منحه قوة الأسرار ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هو ( وكيل الله ) – ( يحمل صوت الشعب لله ) – ( حامل سر الله وكلمته للشعب ) ؟
أم تعريف آخر ؟
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> اذا اردت أن أضع تعريفاً للكاهن فى المسيحية فبماذا أصفه ؟*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار أن ممارسة أهم الأسرار الكنسية فى يده هو وحده*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العماد – التوبة والأعتراف – التناول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى ثلاثة أسرار تتصل مباشرة بإيمان الأنسان وقبوله فى ( شركة الرب )[/FONT]*​



*فى يده العماد و التناول و الاعتراف 

لكن التوبة لأ
*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فلكى أعبر الى المسيح يجب أن يكون من خلاله [/FONT]*​


*لأ طبعا 
مين قال *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فهل هو ( وكيل الله ) – ( يحمل صوت الشعب لله ) – ( حامل سر الله وكلمته للشعب ) ؟
> أم تعريف آخر ؟
> [/FONT]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



*هو ليس وكيل الله
هو لا يحمل صوت الشعب
هو ليس حامل لسر الله و كلمته للشعب*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

*أمال هو أية يا إيرينى ؟*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يناير 2014)

الكاهن هو خادم المذبح والقائم بالاسرار
الكنسية .
وله سلطان من الله ..
فى الحل والربط .
واخراج الشياطين .
شفاء المرضى .
ولرئيس الكهنة أعطاء الروح القدس 
لسيامة الاساقفة والكهنة .


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يناير 2014)

ونقطة أخرى 
من مسؤليات الكاهن الكرازة 
وتعليم الشعب أصول الايمان 
والحياة المسيحية السليمة 
والارشاد الروحى الصحيح 
وأختيار القائمين على الخدمة .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وله *سلطان *من الله ..
> *فى الحل والربط .*
> .


*من الذى أعطاه هذا السُلطان ؟!*​


----------



## أَمَة (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اذا اردت أن أضع تعريفاً للكاهن فى المسيحية فبماذا أصفه ؟*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار أن ممارسة أهم الأسرار الكنسية فى يده هو وحده* ​​
> *[FONT=&quot]العماد – التوبة والأعتراف – التناول *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]وهى ثلاثة أسرار تتصل مباشرة بإيمان الأنسان وقبوله فى ( شركة الرب )* ​​
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​​


​ 

الكاهن ليس وكيل الله ولا حامل سره وكلمته للشعب ولا يحمل صوت الله للشعب بمعنى أن الشعب لا يسمع صوت الله إلا من خلال الكاهن.
 
القديس الكبير وهامة الرسل بطرس كتب في رسالته الأولى الاصحاح 2 العدد 9 يقول فيها للمؤمنين:
 



 وأما أنتم فجنس مختار، وكهنوت ملوكي، أمة مقدسة، شعب اقتناء، لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب.
 
فكل إنسان مسيحي قَبِلَ الروح القدس في العماد صار له شركة بالكهنوت ليرفع  صلاته القلبية الى الرب من أجل خلاص وإحتياج الآخرين .

فما الكاهن سوى خادم الله لشعب الله على مثال السيد المسيح الذي قال:

28. كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ *بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ* وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».


أما في العهد القديم فكان الكاهن يرفع الصلاة عن الشعب مقدما الذبائح لمغفرة الخطايا عن نفسه وعن جهالات الشعب - كما يقول العدد* 7* من رسالة العبرانيين الأصحاح 9. وعمله هذا *كان رمزا للكاهن الأعظم يسوع المسيح* الذي جاء وقدم نفسه، مرة واحدة، ذبيحة عنا لمغفرة خطايانا. وهذا ما يوضحه الكتاب المقدس في رسالة العبرانيين الأصحاح 10: (كلمة *هَذَا* في العدد 12 من الإقتباس تشير الى السيد المسيح)
 
*11. وَكُلُّ كَاهِنٍ يَقُومُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ يَخْدِمُ وَيُقَدِّمُ مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً تِلْكَ الذَّبَائِحَ عَيْنَهَا، الَّتِي لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ الْبَتَّةَ أَنْ تَنْزِعَ الْخَطِيَّةَ.*
*12. وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَبَعْدَمَا قَدَّمَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا ذَبِيحَةً وَاحِدَةً، جَلَسَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ،*
*13. مُنْتَظِراً بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى تُوضَعَ أَعْدَاؤُهُ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْهِ.*
*14. لأَنَّهُ بِقُرْبَانٍ وَاحِدٍ قَدْ أَكْمَلَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ*
 
وكما *أرسل الله إبنه* الى العالم هكذا* ارسل المسيح رسله *وتلاميذه ايضا، كما يقول في يوحنا 20: 

*21. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا».*
*22. وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا نَفَخَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ.*
*23. مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».*

المسيح هو من منحهم الأسرار في قبولهم الروح القدس، وكما استلموها منه سلموها للأساقفة من بعدهم بوضع الأيدي عليهم، وهلم جر كما يحصل في حمل الشعلة من جيل الى جيل.









[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أمال هو أية يا إيرينى ؟*​



*الكاهن فى الأول و الأخير هو خادم للشعب بما له من سلطات مميزة
*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من الذى أعطاه هذا السُلطان ؟!
> *​




*
موضوع السلطان موجود من أول السيد المسيح نفسه 

فهو من أعطى هذا السلطان للتلاميذ 

"الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولا في السماء"
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/results.php?Ch=%CA%D1%C8%D8%E6%E4%E5+&section=8&tr=svd


و أعطى التلاميذ السلطان فى رسم الكهنة ( الخدام ) و هكذا من جيل لجيل

3. فَصَامُوا حِينَئِذٍ وَصَلُّوا وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِمَا الأَيَادِيَ ثُمَّ أَطْلَقُوهُمَا.
4. فَهَذَانِ إِذْ أُرْسِلاَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ انْحَدَرَا إِلَى سَلُوكِيَةَ وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ سَافَرَا فِي الْبَحْرِ إِلَى قُبْرُسَ.
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/13


19. لاَ تَقْبَلْ شِكَايَةً عَلَى شَيْخٍ (قس) إِلاَّ عَلَى شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةِ شُهُودٍ.
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Timothy/5

5. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا تَرَكْتُكَ فِي كِرِيتَ لِكَيْ تُكَمِّلَ تَرْتِيبَ الأُمُورِ النَّاقِصَةِ، وَتُقِيمَ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ شُيُوخاً كَمَا أَوْصَيْتُكَ.
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Titus/1


فاختاروا استفانوس رجلًا مملوًا من الإيمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا إنطاكيا الذين أقاموهم أمام الرسل فصلوا ووضعوا عليهم الأيادي وكانت كلمة الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جدا في أورشليم وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان" (اع 6: 2-6)
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/6

"بولس وتيموثاوس عبدا يسوع المسيح إلى جميع القديسين في المسيح يسوع الذين في فيلبي مع أساقفة وشمامسة" 
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Philippians/1

 ومن ميليتس أرسل إلى أفسس واستدعى قسوس الكنيسة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/20


*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من الذى أعطاه هذا السُلطان ؟!*​



الله نفسه 
 Matthew: 18. 18. الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء. وكل ما تحلّونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

*شايف ان فيه تناقض هنا ...
مابين هذا التعريف 
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الكاهن فى الأول و الأخير هو خادم للشعب بما له من سلطات مميزة*


*وهذه الإضافة ...*​


> *فهو من أعطى هذا السلطان للتلاميذ
> 
> "الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولا في السماء"*


*فكيف أكون خادماً
وفى نفس ذات الوقت مُتحكماً بالحل والربط ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شايف ان فيه تناقض هنا ...
> مابين هذا التعريف
> *
> 
> ...



*مافيش أى تناقض

ببساطة أوى  

نحن نحتاج الى خدام فى حياتنا لأنهم أكثر مننا صحة مثلا

يعنى أنا لما بأجيب واحدة تنضف البيت بأجيبها ليه ؟؟؟

مش عشان هى عندها قدرات أحسن منى 

تقدر تشيل سجاد و تغسله و تنشره تقدر تمسح الحيطة و تنضف النجف 

و هكذا 

أى لديها أشياء ليست لدى 

____________________

يمكن إنت شايف إنهم لديهم الكثير أى أننا نحن تحت رحمتهم

لأ خالص

نحن نحتاج إليهم فى المعمودية و التناول و و و 

لكن لا نحتاج لشىء آخر


___________________

تعالى شوف الكهنة القديسين الل فى كنيستى 

و انت اكيد هتغير رأيك

ناس قديسين بمعنى الكلمة 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*متابع ..........*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يناير 2014)

الله اعطى الكهنة سلطة ..
للخدمة وليس للتحكم وفرض السيطرة .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مافيش أى تناقض
> 
> ببساطة أوى
> نحن نحتاج الى خدام فى حياتنا لأنهم أكثر مننا صحة مثلا
> ...



*لكن هل تملك تلك الخادمة ( ذات الصحة ) أن تنقل أثاث بيتك مثلاً
تبيعه وتغيره ؟
هل تملك أن تطردك منه ؟؟؟؟
الخادم يؤدى عمله مقابل أجر ... ثم ينصرف مشكوراً
لا أن يحل ويربط فى بيتى 
أزاى مافيش تناقض ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الله اعطى الكهنة سلطة ..
> للخدمة وليس *للتحكم وفرض السيطرة* .


*الحِل والربط يقول غير ما تقوله 
راجع الآية 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

أمة قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *فكل إنسان مسيحي قَبِلَ ا*لروح القدس في العماد صار له *شركة بالكهنوت* ليرفع  صلاته القلبية الى الرب من أجل خلاص وإحتياج الآخرين .


*تمام ..
هل يستطيع هذا المسيحى الذى قبل الروح القُدس
وصار له شركة فى الكهنوت
أن يعمدنى ؟
*​


----------



## أَمَة (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شايف ان فيه تناقض هنا ...*​
> *مابين هذا التعريف *​
> *وهذه الإضافة ...*​
> *فكيف أكون خادماً*​*وفى نفس ذات الوقت مُتحكماً بالحل والربط ؟*​


 
الخادم له صلاحيات أيضا، علماً أن الحل والربط ليس مطلقا بل في حدود تعاليم المسيح، والكلام فيه طويل لأن إساءة فهمه شائعة بين الكثيرين.

*ملاحظة:  *لم اسمع تعليقك على ردي #*7* في حين أني أراك ترد على مشاركة جاءت بعده.	لعلك لم تراه!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

أمة قال:


> *ملاحظة:  *لم اسمع تعليقك على ردي #*7* في حين أني أراك ترد على مشاركة جاءت بعده.    لعلك لم تراه!


*وضعتها أثناء رد حضرتك 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

أمة قال:


> الخادم له صلاحيات أيضا، علماً أن الحل والربط ليس مطلقا بل في حدود تعاليم المسيح، والكلام فيه طويل لأن إساءة فهمه شائعة بين الكثيرين.




*[FONT=&quot]كما قال لهم أيضًا: 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]"من غفرتم خطاياه، غفرت له. ومن أمسكتموها عليه أمسكت" (يو 20: 23)*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحِل والربط يقول غير ما تقوله
> راجع الآية
> *​



أستاذى أعرف الاية جيدا ولا تقول عكس ما 
أقول لانه لا يوجد سلطان مطلق فى يد 
انسان مهما كانت مرتبته .
بل سلطانه مقيد بكلام الله ولا يستطيع 
أن يتصرف خارج وصايا الله .
يعنى لا يستطيع ان يربط أو يحل أنسان 
على هواه الشخصى بما يخالف تعاليم 
الكتاب المقدس .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أقول لانه لا يوجد سلطان مطلق فى يد
> انسان مهما كانت مرتبته .
> بل سلطانه مقيد بكلام الله ولا يستطيع
> أن يتصرف خارج وصايا الله .
> ...


*عايز ربط ما بين كلام حضرتك ... وهذه الآية *​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كما قال لهم أيضًا: *​
> *[FONT=&quot]"من غفرتم خطاياه، غفرت له. ومن أمسكتموها عليه أمسكت" (يو 20: 23)*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


*من غفرتم ...من أمسكتكم 
هل هذا سُلطان مُقيد أم مُطلق ؟
شرح بسيط فقط لا داعى للتشعبات 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايز ربط ما بين كلام حضرتك ... وهذه الآية *
> 
> 
> *من غفرتم ...من أمسكتكم
> ...



*الكاهن يمنح المغفرة لمن تاب عن آثامة وعاد عن طريقة الردئ ..... أى أنها سلطة مقيدة بالتوبة وليست مطلقة حسب الأهواء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الكاهن يمنح المغفرة لمن تاب عن آثامة وعاد عن طريقة الردئ ..... أى أنها سلطة مقيدة بالتوبة وليست مطلقة حسب الأهواء*


*[FONT=&quot]يمنح المغفرة *​*[FONT=&quot]... ؟! كيف يمنحها ؟ هل هو الله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعذرنى حضرتك .... أنا مش فاهم الجزئية دى خالص [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يمنح المغفرة *​*[FONT=&quot]... ؟! كيف يمنحها ؟ هل هو الله ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أعذرنى حضرتك .... أنا مش فاهم الجزئية دى خالص [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*يمنحها من قبل السلطان المعطى له من قبل الله ...... مثلما يعمل لك الحاكم توكيل .... فأنك تتعامل فى شئونه بموجب هذا التوكيل*[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع اخى العزيز عبود
سلطان الحل والربط هو سلطان غير مطلق بل هو مقيد بتعاليم السيد المسيح له المجد فهو مانح السلطان وبالتالى فكما ان القاضى له سلطان الحكم حسب نصوص القانون هكذا الكاهن له سلطان الحل والربط حسب تعاليم رب المجد يسوع .
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايز ربط ما بين كلام حضرتك ... وهذه الآية *
> 
> 
> *من غفرتم ...من أمسكتكم
> ...



أستاذى الحبيب لا توجد تشعبات 
الكتاب فى عبرانيين يقول بدون سفك دم لا 
يحصل مغفرة والكاهن يعلن للمعترف المغفرة
حين يرى فيه استحقاقات قبول هذا الدم 
المسفوك من توبة وحياة شركة مع الله .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يمنحها من قبل السلطان المعطى له من قبل الله ...... مثلما يعمل لك الحاكم توكيل .... فأنك تتعامل فى شئونه بموجب هذا التوكيل*


*طيب ما انا سألت هل هو ( وكيل الشعب ) قالولى لأ !!!
يبقى علاقة وكيل بموكل .... كدة سهلة وواضحة 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع اخى العزيز عبود
> سلطان الحل والربط هو سلطان غير مطلق بل هو مقيد بتعاليم السيد المسيح له المجد فهو مانح السلطان وبالتالى فكما ان القاضى له سلطان الحكم حسب نصوص القانون هكذا الكاهن له سلطان الحل والربط حسب تعاليم رب المجد يسوع .
> *


*يبقى الكاهن ( قاضى ) ( يخدم ) فى حدود السُلطان المُعطى له ؟*​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أستاذى الحبيب لا توجد تشعبات
> الكتاب فى عبرانيين يقول بدون سفك دم لا
> يحصل مغفرة والكاهن *يعلن* للمعترف المغفرة
> حين يرى فيه استحقاقات قبول هذا الدم
> المسفوك من توبة وحياة شركة مع الله .


*ما قصدته بتشعبات هو عدم أرهاق السؤال بأكثر مما يحتمل
( يُعلن ) كدة أقرب للصواب ولفهمى 
أشكرك على الرد 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يناير 2014)

> *يبقى الكاهن ( قاضى ) ( يخدم ) فى حدود السُلطان المُعطى له ؟*


*بالظبط كده 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يناير 2014)

* الكاهن = Priest-     اللغة      القبطية: Piouhb.*​ 

 *وبالعامية "أبونا"           Father           أي أب الكل (الأب الكاهن): *​ 
*وجدت كلمة "كاهن"                في اللغات السامية ويعتقد أنها أتت من (كوهين) بالعبرية.     والفعل      (كهن) بمعني (أنبأ) الناس بإرادة      الله أو قضي بالغيب أو عرف      الأسرار.      وكلمة (كاهن) تطلق علي رجل الدين الذي يقوم بخدمة الناس ويسعي في حاجتهم. *​ 
*     والكاهن عندنا نحن المسيحيين هو من ارتقى إلى درجة      الكهنوت ويقوم بالصلاة      والخدمة من أجل الشعب. وكلمة كاهن                باللغة           القبطية      من           كلمة تعني     قديس أو طاهر فالكاهن هو رجل الدين الذي يتجمل بالقداسة والطهارة في حياته.*​ 
*     وفي القداس الإلهي، الكاهن الذي يصلي القداس يطلق عليه لفظ: "الكاهن الخديم" أي      الذي يخدم الأسرار (خادم الأسرار).  وإن كان معه كهنة آخرين، يطلق على كل      كاهن آخر يخدم في القداس اسم: "الكاهن      الشريك*​ 
 *+ قال      القديس بولس الرسول عن      نفسه وعن زملائه:*
 *"هكذا فليحبنا الإنسان كخدام      المسيح، ووكلاء سرائر الله. ثم يسأل في الوكلاء، لكي يوجد الإنسان أمينًا" (1كو 4:1، 2) هنا سرائر الله. وخدام له      وكلاء عليها، على أسرار      الكنيسة. وليس الكل وكلاء على السرائر الإلهية. *


تم تحرير المشاركة من قبل المشرفبحذف المعلومات الإضافية التي لا تمت الى صلب الموضوع منعا لتشتيت الموضوع بتعتليقات الأعضاء عليها.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]تٌهت منكم تانى ... ما علينا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الأهم الآن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... هل الطريق للرب يبدأ وينتهى عند الكاهن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تٌهت منكم تانى ... ما علينا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الأهم الآن *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]... هل الطريق للرب يبدأ وينتهى عند الكاهن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*وضح اكتر ........ انا كده تهت كمان*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وضح اكتر ........ انا كده تهت كمان*


*بدون الكاهن لا يوجد أسرار *​


----------



## أَمَة (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام ..*
> *هل يستطيع هذا المسيحى الذى قبل الروح القُدس*
> *وصار له شركة فى الكهنوت*
> *أن يعمدنى ؟*​


 
*نعم وبكل تأكيد*! وهذا هو السر الوحيد الذي يمكن للمؤمن القيام به، ولكن يجب أن يكون للضرورة القسوة.
المقصود من ذلك أن يكون الإنسان على فراش الموت ويستحيل وجود كاهن.
ولكن التعميد يكون بدون مسحة *الميرون *[مسحة الزيت المقدس] ، إذ أن بقية الأسرار كلها للكاهن، لأن إلهنا اله نظام.
المعمودية هي مدخل وتعطي حياة جديدة وولادة جديدة *والميرون* هو لحلول الروح القدس ولتثبيت المؤمن في المسيح بواسطة الروح القدس.

كثيرا من الأحيان التي حصل بها التعميد من خلال مؤمن كان المريض يشفى ويذهب الى الكنيسة لينال الميرون ويتناول من جسد ودم المسيح.

أعلم ان ردي أكبر من سؤألك ولكن يجب التوضيح، فالجواب بنعم فقط ممكن يساء فهمه.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2014)

أمة قال:


> أعلم ان ردي أكبر من سؤألك ولكن يجب التوضيح، فالجواب بنعم فقط ممكن يساء فهمه.


*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ بالعكس رد حضرتك جاء فى صميم سؤالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشكر لك سعة صدرك 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآ بالعكس رد حضرتك جاء فى صميم سؤا*​​​​*[FONT=&quot]أشكر لك سعة صدر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 كل الشكر لك على أسئلتك المفيدة.
انا متابعة معك في الردود على بقية اسئلتك التي نتجت عن ردود الأعضاء. 

امهلني بعض الوقت.[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بدون الكاهن لا يوجد أسرار *​



*نعم .........*


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يناير 2014)

متابعه


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2014)

اخي الكريم عبود

كل ما ذكروه الاخوة والاخوات صحيح وسليم جدا ولا غبار عليه - واحب ان اضيف شيئا اخر

في الحقيقة ان مسالةالكاهن والقس والاسقف وغيرها  هي ما نسميه نحن (بالترتيب الكنسي ) وهو مهم لنا كثيرا جدا لانه ينظم لنا كل شئ

الاخوة والاخوات تطرقوا الى امور دينية مسيحية روحانية واحب ان اضيف الى ما تفضلوا به وهو الجانب الدنيوي ايضا

على سبيل المثال -

الطفل عندما يولد في المستشفى يتم كتابة بيان ولادة له - وهذا البيان يؤخذ الى الكنيسة وبعد التعميذ تصدر الكنيسة (شهادة المعموذية ) لكل مسيحي ترفق في سجله الخاص الموجود في الكنيسة

وكذلك في حالة الزواج - فيتم كتابة عقد الزواج الرسمي والشرعي في الكنيسة اولا

او - عندما اريد ان اتزوج من فتاة مسيحية في القاهرة مثلا - فيجب ان اجلب معي ورقة من الكنيسة (شهادة مطلق حال ) تثبت بانني اعزب

وهناك امور كثيرة جدا مثل التي ذكرتها وهي كلها تصب في خدمة وتنظيم وترتيب احوال المسيحيين
من الناحية الادارية والقانونية ايضا 

وكما ترى فأن الترتيب الكنسي هم مهم وضروري جدا. 

مع الشكر والتقدير

تحياتي وخالص مودتي


----------



## أَمَة (13 يناير 2014)

الرجاء من الإخوة الإلتزام بالموضوع وقراءة الردود قبل وضع مشاركاتكم، وعدم الرد على مشاركات الآخرين.
لذلك تم تحرير البعض وحذف البعض الآخر من المشاركات.
وشكرا لتعاونكم​


----------



## أَمَة (13 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ما انا سألت هل هو ( وكيل الشعب ) قالولى لأ !!!*​*يبقى علاقة وكيل بموكل .... كدة س**هلة وواضحة *​​


​لا ليست علاقة وكيل بموكله. بل خادم بمخدوم.
ولا الكاهن يمنح الغفران، فهذا عمل الرب. الكاهن يعلن التوبة للمعترف على اسس سليمة والشرح طويل. يمكن أن يكون في موضوع آخر. علما أن المشرف المبارك* أيمن* كتب الكثير في هذا الموضوع
ولا الكاهن مانح الأسرار. الروح القدس هو مانحها على يد الكاهن.

اعتذر عن بعض التشبيهات غير الدقيقة. فكل عضو يرد حسب قدرته على التعبير.

كما جاء في المشاركة  	#*39* هذا كله ترتيب كنيسي أنشأه الرب، كما جاء في المصادر الكتابية التي وردت في المشاركات السابقة، لأن إلهنا إله نظام.​


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2014)

الكاهن هو خادم كهنوت المسيح ، ولا يستطيع ان يفعل من نفسه شيئاً حسب رأيه الخاص، فليس من حقه أن يمنح أو يمنع الغفران بل هو صوت المسيح الحي، فهو يتكلم حسب المسيح فقط وان تكلم حسب آخر أو رأيه الشخصي فقد عزل نفسه عن مسيح الحياة ولا يحق له أن يمارس كهنوته لأنه خرج عن خدمة كهنوت المسيح، وليس من حقه أن يمنع المعمودية عن أحد أو يمنحها من عنده لأحد (إلا لو كانم غير مؤمن بالمسيح فقط)، لأنه وكيل أمين فيما أعطاه الله، ينفذ كل شيء حسب قانون الكنيسة الجامع، فهو منضبط بقوانين الكنيسة ولا يكون قادر أن يخرج عنها قط، لأن طالما الكنيسة وضعت بالاجماع قوانين تتناسب مع الكتاب المقدس بإلهام الروح الواحد، فالكاهن يطبقها كما هي بدون ان يضع رايه الشخصي فيها أو يزيد أو ينقص منها شيئاً، وكما أمر الرب فهو يفعل كما قال للرسل: [ فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ] (متى 28: 19).

وهو يُعطي ما أعطاه الرب ويسلمه للناس، فأن أتاه خاطي يقول انا تائب فهو يضع الصليب على رأسه ويقبله لأن خطاياه مغفورة بدم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، فالكاهن لا يمنح غفران من ذاته للناس، ولا هو وكيل الله في الغفران، بل هو يأخذ من المسيح الرب ويُعطي، فالرب غفر خطايا العالم كله بصليبه وأمر بالتوبة، فكل من يأتي إلى أي كاهن تائب يبشره بفرح غفران المسيح القائم من الأموات، فليس من عنده يعطي ويمنح بل من المسيح يُعطي، وباسم الكنيسة كلها يعطي الحل وليس باسم نفسه ولا شخصه... لذلك الكاهن خادم كهنوت المسيح الكاهن الحقيقي وراعي الرعاه الأعظم والأوحد، والكل له خاضع ويتكلم باسمه حسب نطقه هو فقط... هذا باختصار وتركيز شديد للغاية
​


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2014)

معلشي بالنسبة لموضوع الحل والربط وسلطان مغفرة الخطايا، انا عملت فيه موضوع طويل شوية بس مش كملته معلشي وهذا هو الجزء المكتوب منه من هنا: 

​*الحل والربط وسلطان مغفرة الخطايا, بحث روحي لاهوتي كنسي للخبرة والحياة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2014)

*هَكَذَا فَلْيَحْسِبْنَا الإِنْسَانُ كَخُدَّامِ الْمَسِيحِ وَوُكَلاَءِ سَرَائِرِ اللهِ (1كو  4 :  1)

تسجيل خروج ......*


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ما انا سألت هل هو ( وكيل الشعب ) قالولى لأ !!!
> يبقى علاقة وكيل بموكل .... كدة سهلة وواضحة
> 
> *​



الكاهن *ليس وكيل الشعب* بل هو وكيل سرائر الله وكما قال الرب نفسه: [ فقال الرب فمن هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذي يُقيمه سيده (الذي أوكله الله وليس الناس) على خدمه ليعطيهم العلوفة في حينها ] (لوقا 12: 42)، لأن الكهنوت دعوة من الله وليس إحضار شخص لعمله كاهن، لأن الكنيسة المفروض ترى في الشخص أنه معين من الله كاهن كما حدث في سفر الأعمال: [ وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون *قال الروح القدس* افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه ] (أعمال 13: 2)
​


----------



## geegoo (15 يناير 2014)

*جزء من مقال عن سلطة الكهنوت : *

*ما من شك أن السيد المسيح قد أعطى للكنيسة سلطاناً فائقاً بقوله "كل ما تربطونه      على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء، وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في      السماء" (مت18:18) على أن هذا السلطان ليس سلطاناً مطلقاً بلا حدود ولا قيود،      وإلا خلق من قادة الكنيسة (أساقفتها) حكاماً مستبدين، وجعل الكهنوت دكتاتورية      متسلطة، وأردى الشعب عبيداً مذلولين.
 في حين أن الأمر على العكس من ذلك تماماً،      فإن الرب الذي أعطى هذا السلطان الفائق هو نفسه الذي قال لمن وهبهم إياه "أنتم      تعلمون أن رؤساء الأمم يسودونهم والعظماء يتسلطون عليهم، فلا يكون هكذا فيكم،      بل من أراد أن يكون فيكم عظيماً فليكن لكم خادماً. ومن أراد أن يكون فيكم أولاً      فليكن لكم عبداً." (مت25:20-27)؟

    وضرب لهم أروع الأمثلة بنفسه، إذ عقب على هذا الكلام بقوله: "كما أن ابن      الإنسان لم يأت ليُخدَم بل ليَخدِم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين" (مت28:20).

من أجل هذه الاعتبارات وغيرها حرص الآباء الرسل على أن يضعوا العديد من      التحفظات، والتحذيرات الشديدة للأساقفة، وكل من عندهم هذا السلطان، حتى لا      يسيئوا استخدامه، وإليك بعضاً منها كما ورد في الدسقولية (أو تعاليم الرسل).



     1. بخصوص إتاحة الفرصة للمتهم أن يدافع عن نفسه: 
فلربما أسيء فهمه، أو نسج      عنكبوت الأحقاد والشائعات خيوطاً كثيفة لطمس الحق. لذلك أوجبت الدسقولية إتاحة      الفرصة للمتهم ليقف على أرض أمينة في ساحة العدالة، ليعبر عن نفسه، ويحتج عما      قُذف به، فقالت:



    [لأنكم – أيها الأساقفة – إذا سمعتم كلام الفريق الواحد وحجته في دعواه التي      يدعيها، وأوجبتم قضيته، وقطعتم الحكم بسرعة، وليس الفريق الآخر (المتهم) حاضراً      معكم، ليجيب عن نفسه، ويحتج عما قُذف به، فإنكم تكونون مستحقين للقتل الذي      حكمتم به]

    (الدسقولية - الباب الثامن)



     2. بخصوص عدم التسرع في الحكم:

    كان بطرس في البستان متسرعاً في استلال السيف، وفي لمح البصر هوى على أذن عبد      رئيس الكهنة فقطعها، فما كان من السيد المسيح إلا أن أعادها إلى مكانها، وأعاد      سيف بطرس إلى غمده، ليعلمه التمهل وعدم التسرع.



    ولقد نبر الآباء الرسل في قوانينهم على أهمية هذا الأمر، فقالوا:

    [لا تكن متسرعاً إلى "القطع"، ولا جسوراً، ولا تسارع بالمنشار الكبير الأسنان،      بل ابدأ بما ينقي وينظف، وأخرج الوسخ بلطف، لكيما تخرج الفساد الذي هو علة      الجرح وسبب الأوجاع ليبرأ الجسم كله من المرض.]

    (الدسقولية - الباب الثامن)



     3. بخصوص استبعاد الدوافع الشخصية أو حب إذلال النفوس:

    أحياناً تلعب الأغراض الشخصية دوراً غير شريف في معركة الحق، فيجنب الحق، ويجنح      الحكم. ما أرهب هذا الوضع، فأصدر الآباء الرسل قانوناً يحذر من هذا الانحراف،      يقول:



    [فإن هو – الأسقف – ربط وحرم بغير حق طلباً للتشفي من الناس، والتماس ذلهم      وخضوعهم له، فليكن هو المربوط والمحروم.]

    (مقال لنظير جيد "قداسة البابا شنوده" في 26 يونية 1952م)



     4.عقوبة من يصدر حكماً ظالماً. أو يستخدم سلطان الحل والربط استغلالاً سيئاً:

    [وأسقف يوجب القضية على أحد ظلماً، يخرج الحكم من فيه على نفسه]

    (مقال لنظير جيد "قداسة البابا شنوده" في 26 يونية 1952م)







    وأيضاً:

    [فأنتم الآن اعرفوا عقوبة كل الخطايا المختلفة لئلا يكون منكم ظلم لأحد،      فتحركوا رجز الله عليكم بحكم الظلم. لأن الحكم الذي تحكمون به، يحكم الله به      عليكم.]

    (الدسقولية – الباب الثامن) 



    وأيضاً:

    [إن أوجبتم القضية على أحد ظلماً، فاعلموا أن الذي يخرج من أفواهكم يرتد على      أنفسكم.]

    (الدسقولية – الباب الثامن) 


*


----------

